

Ideablob: A Digg-like social network for biz ideas... - Shooter
http://mashable.com/2007/09/24/ideablob/
"Ideablob is a place for people to post their ideas for a small business and get feedback from other users. The other users can then vote for which idea they like the best, and each month the top voted business will be rewarded with $10,000 in seed money."
======
Shooter
"Ideablob is a place for people to post their ideas for a small business and
get feedback from other users. The other users can then vote for which idea
they like the best, and each month the top voted business will be rewarded
with $10,000 in seed money."

